# Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?



## Huchenfreak (30. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich weis dieses Thema wurde schon mehrfach durchdisskutiert, allerdings kommen ja immer neue Schnüre auf den Markt so das es wohl ein endloses Thema ist.
Ich suche eine starke Geflochtene zum Huchenfischen.
Die Schnur sollte eine möglichst hohe Tragkraft mit einer hohen Abriebfestigkeit vereinen.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf eure Einschätzungen.
Grüße
Huchenfreak


----------



## Haydar30 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

STROFT Number ONE !


----------



## Schneidi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

wenns um abriebfestigkeit bei ner geflochtenen geht, dann geht nichts über die gute alte POWER PRO


----------



## Colli_HB (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Power Pro!


----------



## angelpfeife (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Jungs, er fragt nach der BESTEN Geflochtenen, nicht nach eurer lieblingsschnur. Jeder der da Powerpro sagt hat keine Ahnung... Soll nicht heißen die ist schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, ich fisch die auch - aber nur weil ich mir die wirklich guten nicht leisten kann. Die Stroft und wahrscheinlich auch Climax Schnüre sind dann doch ne ganze Ecke besser....


----------



## Zepfi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ganz klar Stroft. Ich hab zwar auch mit anderen Schnüren wie der Power Pro oder der Powerline von Gigafish gute Erfahrungen gemacht aber nix kommt auch nur annährend an die Stroft ran.


----------



## steele (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Stroft ist nicht so doll...ganz klar DAIWA X Braid


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Die Schnur sollte eine möglichst hohe Tragkraft *mit einer hohen Abriebfestigkeit* vereinen.





Schneidi schrieb:


> wenns um abriebfestigkeit bei ner geflochtenen geht, dann geht nichts über die gute alte POWER PRO


Das ist doch die wichtige Aussage, und ich kann es bestätigen. Meine grüne US PowerPro 15lbs von der 300yds Orginalspule ohne hitzeschädigende Großspulenabspulung (die 2. Schnurkillerfalle) ist bisher die einzige länger gefischte Schnur (neben der nicht ganz vergleichbaren Monotec Futura), die sich nicht nach einigen vielen km Ringdurchpfeifen merklich abreiben tut. #6 #6

Wenn man nicht gerade schietige Billigstangenrutenringe an der Rute hat, die sowieso jede Schnur killen, tut die PowerPro (wie oben beschrieben Orginal, US, ohne Maschinenumspulen) saugut, was Durability betrifft.

Die Stoft GTP und Nachfolge-Konsorten aber selbst auf Ruten mit durchgängig Fuji SIC vom Rutenbauer NICHT.


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Jungs, er fragt nach der BESTEN Geflochtenen, nicht nach eurer lieblingsschnur. Jeder der da Powerpro sagt hat keine Ahnung... Soll nicht heißen die ist schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, ich fisch die auch - aber nur weil ich mir die wirklich guten nicht leisten kann. Die Stroft und wahrscheinlich auch Climax Schnüre sind dann doch ne ganze Ecke besser....



Super Antwort an alle die gerne ihre Lieblingsschnüre in solche Themen stellen es sind aber wie du schon sagst nicht die besten erst wenn man einen Vergleich hat sollte man auch urteilen.

Also Stroft


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



steele schrieb:


> Stroft ist nicht so doll...ganz klar DAIWA X Braid




Weil die jetzt noch teurer ist als die Stroft oder warum ist die besser


----------



## Thunderstruck (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Jungs, er fragt nach der BESTEN Geflochtenen, nicht nach eurer lieblingsschnur. Jeder der da Powerpro sagt hat keine Ahnung... Soll nicht heißen die ist schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, ich fisch die auch - aber nur weil ich mir die wirklich guten nicht leisten kann. Die Stroft und wahrscheinlich auch Climax Schnüre sind dann doch ne ganze Ecke besser....



Die Stroft kenn ich nicht.  
Aber hast Du schonmal die Climax gefischt? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Roeller (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geflochtenen für ne Feeder...
Habe die Climax Haruna, damit spürt man Rotbarsch Bisse in 300m


----------



## antonio (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Roeller schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geflochtenen für ne Feeder...
> Habe die Climax Haruna, damit spürt man Rotbarsch Bisse in 300m



das wirst du mit jeder geflochtenen tun, auf grund der fast nicht vorhandenen dehnung.

antonio


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich fische die Spiderwire code red in 0,14
Ob es die beste ist? Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden !


----------



## Grxzlx (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

... natürlich Stroft  weil sie zu 100% rund ist (100% natürlich unterm Mikroskop nicht aber man sagt es unterm vergleich mit anderen geflochtenen), das merkt man spätestens im wurf vergleich mit anderen Geflochtenen, die stroft kommt ohne viel schwung ziemlich weit.
Keine Dehnung (zumindest nicht merkbar)

Ich benutze die in 6KG bzw. 9KG in Gelb bei Uli Beyer im Geschäft zu bekommen, ich meine er ist der einizige der die in Gelb hat?

ich fische die schon mehrere Jahre, natürlich hat die auch abrieb.
Kostenpunkt um die 40-45 Euro ca. 120-150 Meter.
Die reicht mir dann für gut ein Jahr zum Gummifischangeln.
Mit der Zeit verliert aber auch diese die Fluogelbe Farbe, sie verblasst.
Man kann sie auch länger als ein Jahr fischen, man sollte aber die 20-30 Meter schnur abmachen, da sie doch ziemlich durch den Rhein und ähnlichen Gewässern abgerieben wird.
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Wallersen (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich persönlich halte ebenfalls die STROFT GTP für die beste geflochtene. Zum Vergleich fische ich ebenfalls PowerPro S8S und Daiwa Tournamant 8Braid.
Alle 3 Schnüre gefallen mir sehr gut.
Die Stroft bestitzt von allen 3 die engste flechtung, damit ist es bei den dünnen ausführungen (R2) fast nicht möglich einzelne fasern freizulegen, bei den beiden anderen genügt es die Schnur zu stauchen und sie strecken die einzelnen Fasen ab.
Die Abriebfestigkeit der STROFT ist durch die enge und feste Flechtung auch besser als bei den beiden anderen.
Zusätzlich ist die Stroft auch noch absolut rund und bleibt dies auch, die PowerPro wird schnell platt..
Die Stroft ist ebenfalls etwas steifer als die anderen beiden Schnüre und neigt daher nicht ganz so schnell dazu sich um die (Spitzen)Ringe zu wickeln.


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Wenn Du sie zum Huchenfischen benötigst, dann eben die Stroft GTP-und dann in grau-färbt nicht ab, ist sehr geschmeidig, rauht nicht auf und nimt so gut wie gar kein Wasser auf, was wohl hier am relevantesten für dein Fischen sein sollte.


----------



## ein Angler (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hi
Bin ja ein Braid 8 liebhaber, ist die r2 vergleichbar mit ner 0,12mm oder welche Stärke hat die. Und ist es eine Weiche Schnur.
Andreas


----------



## Merlin (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Sagt mal hab ihr ALLE geflochtenen Schnüre getestet ???
oder woher wisst ihr das z.b die Stroft DIE BESTE GEFLOCHTENE ist ???


----------



## Wallersen (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

@ ein Angler
Die Stroft R2 hat real einen ca 0,18er Durchmesser, wie der Reale Durchmesser einer 8Braid ausfällt weiß ich leider nicht.

Im vergleich zur 8Braid fällt die Stroft merklich starrer aus, was ich aber für einen Vorteil erachte da die weiche 8Braid sehr stark dazu neigt sich in den Ringen zu verfangen wenn sie mal locker runter hängt.

@ Merlin
Natürlich habe ich noch nicht alle Geflechtschnüre getestet, das wird wohl Niemand bisher gemacht haben.. aber von den Schnüren welche ich bisher gefischt habe ( PowerPro, PowerPro S8S, Daiwa 8Braid, TUFline XP, Fireline alt und neu, Spiderwire camo und code red, Stroft, Nanofil, Leitner Supercat, Gigafish Powerline und diversen no-name leinen), kommt die Stroft am ehesten an meine Vorstellung der perfekten Schnur ran.


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Sagt mal hab ihr ALLE geflochtenen Schnüre getestet ???


 
Na ja, einige habe ich schon durch die man so kennt FL,Stren, PP oder TL z.B., sicherlich nicht alle.Welche würdest du denn nehmen?


----------



## Seelachshunter (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich fische mit der X-Tron 4 Colors von Dega und die ist echt super !!


----------



## ein Angler (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hi
Wenn die r2 schon so dick ist dann bleib ich bei meiner Braid und festige da meine Fähigkeiten weiter aus. Harte Schnur liegt mir garnicht. Sie ist bei der Stärke und Starr nicht für leichte Köder geeignet oder.
Andreas


----------



## Wallersen (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Für ganz leichte Köder nehme ich auch die 8Braid in 0,08, wobei Stroft natürlich noch den Typ S anbietet welcher dann wiederum sehr weich und in unglaublich dünnen Durchmessern vorhanden ist.. was aber teuer bezahlt werden will.
Als dick würde ich die R2 jetzt allerdings nicht bezeichnen, sie kommt in etwa einer 0,14er 8Braid nahe.... Stroft selbst gibt halt im gegensatz zu so zihmlich allen anderen Herstellern nur die reale Tragkraft an aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...


----------



## marlin2304 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich habe schon 6 oder mehr der üblichen Verdächtigen getestet und für mich ist bis jetzt ganz klar die Daiwa 8 Braid die Beste.
In 4 Wochen werde ich zum ersten Mal die Stroft fischen und dann bin ich gespannt wie sich die Daiwa im Vergleich schlägt.


----------



## zesch (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Spinnfischen vom Ufer:

ich bin auf Climax Zander Spezial + Climax Spinline "hängen" geblieben

sind beide im Preis- Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar.
Die Spezial ist nun über 2 Jahre auf der Rolle und hat neben dem Rhein auch 2 Meerforellenurlaube an der Ostsee überlebt.

Eher schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit Tuf Lin Duracast + Powerline gemacht, um nur die übelsten unter den "Verdächtigen" zu nennen.

Die ganze Berkley Schiene habe ich hinter mir = immer eine andere Qualität
+ meist nur leere Versprechen

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Moerser83 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hab mir heut die Daiwa Shinobi Braid gekauft...
Mal sehen wie sie so ist, gibts zu der Feedbacks???

Gruss


----------



## NimrodTMH (31. März 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



steele schrieb:


> Stroft ist nicht so doll...ganz klar DAIWA X Braid



Moin Moin

Kann mich dir mur anschliessen ich verwende diese hier :l




 8-fache Flechtung
 Absolut rund geflochten
 Oberflächenbeschichtung
 Sehr hohe Tragkraft
 Hohe Nassknotenfestigkeit
 Keine Dehnung
Durchmesser: 0.14mm
Tragkraft: 10.8kg
Lauflänge: 135m
Farbe: Chartreuse


und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



NimrodTMH schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Kann mich dir mur anschliessen ich verwende diese hier :l
> 
> ...




das sie keine Dehnung hat ist nix ausergewöhnliches keine geflochtene dehnt sich


----------



## Merlin (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Na ja, einige habe ich schon durch die man so kennt FL,Stren, PP oder TL z.B., sicherlich nicht alle.Welche würdest du denn nehmen?


 

Quantum Braid.

Die Sache ist doch die...die Schnüre sind sehr teuer.
Bevor man mal was neues ausprobiert und evtl voll daneben liegt kauft man die üblichen Verdächtigen ..das weiß man was man hat....aber man weiß auch nicht was man nicht hat


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Quantum Braid.
> 
> Die Sache ist doch die...die Schnüre sind sehr teuer.
> Bevor man mal was neues ausprobiert und evtl voll daneben liegt kauft man die üblichen Verdächtigen ..das weiß man was man hat....aber man weiß auch nicht was man nicht hat




Sehr weise was du da sagst und es stimmt voll und ganz.:m


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

sehe ich auch wie Wallersen. Von allen bisher gefischten Schnüren kommt die Stroft sicher der perfekten Schnur am nähesten. Man muss auch mal bedenken wie lange es diese Schnur in der Art schon gibt. Da sind selbst die neuesten Schnüre (die neuen 8Braid Schnüre) nicht besser. Da Stroft schon immer 8 Fasern verflochten hat, und die Flechtung definitiv mit Abstand die engste und beste auf dem Markt ist. 
Sicher kann man bei verschiedenen Durchmessen tlw. zu verschiedenen Ergebnissen kommen. Bei den Schnüren bis zu einer Tragkraft von 10 kg (echte 10 kg) würde ich immer zur STroft greifen, darüber empfinde ich die Qualitätsunterschiede nicht mehr so gewaltig. 
Habe neulich mal die Penn International Dynabraid in 0.25 erworben. Muss sagen auch eine sehr gute Schnur.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> sehe ich auch wie Wallersen. Von allen bisher gefischten Schnüren kommt die Stroft sicher der perfekten Schnur am nähesten. Man muss auch mal bedenken wie lange es diese Schnur in der Art schon gibt. Da sind selbst die neuesten Schnüre (die neuen 8Braid Schnüre) nicht besser. Da Stroft schon immer 8 Fasern verflochten hat, und die Flechtung definitiv mit Abstand die engste und beste auf dem Markt ist.
> Sicher kann man bei verschiedenen Durchmessen tlw. zu verschiedenen Ergebnissen kommen. Bei den Schnüren bis zu einer Tragkraft von 10 kg (echte 10 kg) würde ich immer zur STroft greifen, darüber empfinde ich die Qualitätsunterschiede nicht mehr so gewaltig.
> Habe neulich mal die Penn International Dynabraid in 0.25 erworben. Muss sagen auch eine sehr gute Schnur.



Das sehe ich nicht anders und es entspricht einfach auch den Tatsachen, dass Stroft das an Schnur herstellt, was eben möglich ist. Einerseits mit maximal hochwertigstem Rohstoff, dazu mit dem, was technisch daraus machbar ist und das Ganze mit einer Transparenz, die ihresgleichen sucht.
Das Ganze mit einer Entwicklung, Produktion und Vertrieb in Deutschland, sowie einer Internetpräsenz, die absolut seriös unter FAQ darüber aufklärt, was physikalisch und technisch, in Sachen Schnüre Tatsache ist.
Bei Stroft ist man leider so blöd, dass man dem Kunden soviel Hirn zutraut, dass es auch ohne Marketing, Werbung usw. möglich ist, auf Dauer zu überleben, ohne zu lügen und ohne falsche Versprechungen zu machen.
Ich glaube, dass das der Untergang der Firma sein wird, wie bei vielen anderen deutschen Spitzenfirmen in der Vergangenheit auch, leider!!!:c

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Stroft immer  noch die besten geflochtenen Schnüre am Markt anbietet und dass sie nur eines zu fürchten haben, die Firma die ein gleichwertiges Produkt, günstiger anbietet.
Besser gibt's nicht, weil physikalisch- technisch nicht machbar, der Rohstoff gibt nicht mehr her, da muss man nicht alle Schnüre am Markt gefischt haben, um das zu wissen.


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

das Firmen die ehrlich sind und Kunden seriös aufklären nicht immer die erfolgreichsten sind ist leider so. Der Kunde möchte doch belogen werden und immer günstiger haben. Und am Ende klagen wenn das Produkt das Versprochene nicht hält :-(
Kann da ein Lied von singen, zum Glück ist das im Business Umfeld ein bißchen anders. Da kommt man mit Qualität und Ehrlichkeit auf Dauer auch weiter, bei Privatkunden ist das schwieriger.

Obwohl ich schon glaube das Stroft am Markt bleiben kann / wird. Man sieht doch auch hier im Forum das es einige gibt, die nicht jeder Werbung hinterherrennen und auch auf ehrliche Angaben wert legen.

Grüße


----------



## antonio (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> das Firmen die ehrlich sind und Kunden seriös aufklären nicht immer die erfolgreichsten sind ist leider so. Der Kunde möchte doch belogen werden und immer günstiger haben. Und am Ende klagen wenn das Produkt das Versprochene nicht hält :-(
> Kann da ein Lied von singen, zum Glück ist das im Business Umfeld ein bißchen anders. Da kommt man mit Qualität und Ehrlichkeit auf Dauer auch weiter, bei Privatkunden ist das schwieriger.
> 
> Obwohl ich schon glaube das Stroft am Markt bleiben kann / wird. Man sieht doch auch hier im Forum das es einige gibt, die nicht jeder Werbung hinterherrennen und auch auf ehrliche Angaben wert legen.
> ...



sehe ich nicht so.
günstiger haben ja, aber wer will das nicht? das wollen auch firmen.
das schlimme ist nur, daß eben ungestraft gelogen werdn darf bzw wird beim endverbraucher.
gegenüber firmen ist man da vorsichtiger, da die sich besser wehren/wehren können als der kleine endverbraucher.

antonio


----------



## kohlie0611 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Stroft ist für mich auf jedenfall das Maß aller Dinge, auch bei Monos....und das mit der Werbung ist wohl war, gerne lassen sich viele Angler mit falschen Angaben was Tragkraft, Durchmesser und Abriebfestigkeit angeht nur zu geren bezirzen...


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

antonio, nein daran liegt das beim Business Kunden eher weniger, sogar in dem Fall hat man als Endverbraucher mehr Rechte als im B2B Geschäft.
Der Business Kunde möchte i.d.R eine funktionierende Lösung, da spielt der Preis nicht uinbedingt die 1 Rolle. Wichtiger ist wieviel bringt mir die Investition und zudem muss die Investition Problemlos funktionieren.
Sehe ich privat bei Schnüren genauso, habe keinen Bock mich über nicht funktionierendes Tackle zu ärgern, also kaufe ich gleich was vernünftiges.
Und bei Stroft weis ich eben was ich bekomme. Wenn die 7 kg halten soll, dann hält sie die auch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Besser gibt's nicht, weil physikalisch- technisch nicht machbar, der Rohstoff gibt nicht mehr her, da muss man nicht alle Schnüre am Markt gefischt haben, um das zu wissen.



Ähm...NANOFIL*duckundweg*


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

lass man, war vorhin noch mit nanofil feedern, dafür finde ich die schnur ganz gut


----------



## Bobster (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Stroft ist für mich auf jedenfall das Maß aller Dinge, auch bei Monos....


 
Sehe ich ähnlich..auch wenns keinen interessiert


----------



## Brikz83 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Spiderwhire code Red.-----ich lieb sie und bin ehrlicherweise auch wenig experimentierfreudig. 

Meine Alternative (wenn die Code Red im Laden weg ist) ist die Ultracast in Gelb. Die nutze ich auch zum Angeln auf Dorsch vom belly oder Kutter.

p.s. Ich habe noch nie ne Stroft gefischt da bin ich dann doch zu geizig


----------



## Huchenfreak (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich danke euch für eure Meinungen. Es wird dann wohl die Stroft GTP Typ 7 oder 8. Weis vielleicht jemand von euch welchen Durchmesser die 8 hat?
Habe im Netz nichts dazu gefunden.
Grüße
Huchenfreak


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

sollte bei 0.30 bzw. 0.35 liegen (echter Durchmesser).


----------



## antonio (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

eher bei 0,35 - 0,4

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Lt. Stroft Typenbezeichnung schon wie ich oben sagte. Schau die mal die teilenummern an.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Die Stroft scheint wohl einer der beliebtesten Schnüre zu sein, ich habe bereits eine Mono von Stroft, welche wirklich sehr sehr gut ist! Nun habe ich mir aber leider die Code Red gekauft...die ist ja sowas von höllisch laut...da wurde dann doch gleich mal ne Stroft geordert....kann ja nur leiser werden |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mir aber leider die Code Red gekauft...die ist ja sowas von höllisch laut...da wurde dann doch gleich mal ne Stroft geordert....kann ja nur leiser werden |rolleyes


 
Nicht unbedingt !
Es kommt natürlich auch u.a. auf die Ringeinlagen an.
Desweiteren hat die Stroft GTP - wie ein Golfball - 
kleine "dimples" (kleine Dellen) um den Luftwiederstand zu brechen.

Fuji Gold Cermet Ringeinlagen und 'ne Stroft GTP
sind so gerade zu ertragen


----------



## Twister_Jigger (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt !
> Es kommt natürlich auch u.a. auf die Ringeinlagen an.
> Desweiteren hat die Stroft GTP - wie ein Golfball -
> kleine "dimples" (kleine Dellen) um den Luftwiederstand zu brechen.
> ...



Ich werd´s mal ausprobieren...

Code red + Fuji Alconite Ringe macht Mordskrach, wer´s mag #c


----------



## FISHHARD (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Habe auch schon fast alles quer durch die Bank gefischt...die beste Geflochtene ist für mich die Daiwa 8 Braid...ohne wenn und aber...
Und als Mono verwendete ich bis vor kurzem auch nur die Stroft und habe sie auch noch auf ein paar Rollen.Sie ist echt nicht schlecht...
Doch vor einiger Zeit stieß ich auf die Balzer Platinium.Diese Schnur ist für mich zur Zeit das non plus Ultra am Monomarkt und schlägt die Stroft noch um einiges...soviel dazu..kann jedem "Stroft-Fan" nur mal empfehlen diese Schnur mal im direkten Vergleich zu testen..Ihr werdet begeistert sein...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## norge_klaus (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Eindeutig: Power Pro ! Habe diese Schnur in Norwegen, der Karibik, in der Ostsee und in der Elbe gefischt ! Immer problemlos.


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Das schöne an diesem Tröt ist,
dass er noch bis "ultimo" laufen wird....


----------



## meimei (2. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Momoi JigLine TAKUMI


Teuer .. aber auch extrem gut.


Mei


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Zu der "Power Pro- Fraktion"... Da ich nun mal Jobbedingt unzählige Meter an Schnur jeden Tag aufspule, möcht ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ja, die Power Pro ist gut und ich habe sie (testweise) auch mal auf meine DS-Rolle gezogen.

ABER: die ist in den dünnen Durchmessern platt wie eine Flunder!! Versucht die mal zwischen den Fingern zu rollen, dann wisst ihr was ich meine - wenn ich dann aber eine Terra Line im gleichen Durchmesser nehme, sieht die Welt schon anders aus. Wie es bei dickeren Durchmessern aussieht weiß ich nicht, muß ich morgen mal nachsehen.

Heute habe ich mal eine Spider Wire Stealth Camou aufgespult und war auf den ersten Blick ziemlich überrascht... Habe die Schnur eigentlich nie beachtet und war dann doch verwundert - sie hat sich wirklich rund angefühlt und war auch schön eng geflochten.
Könnte eine Überlegung Wert sein, die 12er auf meine 2lb-Brassencombo aufzuziehen.

Die Fireline war früher mal Top - heute ist sie ein Ladenhüter bei uns weil sie steif wie sonst was ist... Wobei ich durchaus der Meinung bin, das diese Schnur ihre Berechtigung hat!! Die beste Fireline war meiner Meinung nach die pinkfarbene - Da habe ich heute noch eine Spule von.
Bin mal gespannt wie die "Exceed" sich entwickelt.

Beim leichten Spinnfischen und beim Forellenfischen nutze ich die Fireline Cristal in 0,06mm bin bin sehr zufrieden.

Wer sich seine Rolle schnell mit dicker Schnur füllen möchte, nimmt am besten die Whiplash Orange - nur "etwas dicker" wie angegeben, wird aber sehr oft von Meeresanglern bei uns gekauft.

Ansonsten bin und bleibe ich Terra-Fan - auf meinen Karpfenrollen ist die 18er, auf allen anderen Rollen meist die 10er oder die 12er aufgespult.
Auf meine Wallerrollen kommt jetzt auch die Terra - entweder die 38er oder die 50er - wobei die meisten Waller- und Norwegenfahrer bei uns den dünneren Durchmesser wählen.

Testen werd ich auf jeden Fall mal die neue Daiwa Tournament - mal sehen ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist.

Und mal ganz am Rande: es gibt auf der Welt nur zwei Hersteller für Dyneema-Fäden... Die liefern das Zeug dann in die Felchterreien und die produzieren dann nach Angeben der "Hersteller":g


----------



## Bobster (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und mal ganz am Rande: es gibt auf der Welt nur zwei Hersteller für Dyneema-Fäden... Die liefern das Zeug dann in die Felchterreien und die produzieren dann nach Angeben der "Hersteller":g


 
Richtig...eine davon ist Vizekusen 

PowerPro
Für den Spinnfischer halte ich pers. die annähernd
rundgeflochtene 8-9kg PP für durchaus brauchbar...benutze ich auch...der Rest ist Schrott !

hab immer noch 'ne Spule mit aufgezogener 5Kg PP
hier liegen...drahtig, steif, nicht rund sondern flach und 
kringelt sich.

*STROFT GTP*
dagegen ist bis in die kleinsten Durchmesser aus bis zu 12 feinen Fäden absolut seidenweich (keine Thermofusions !)
und rund geflochten.

Haltet doch einmal 10 cm Stroft GTP und eine PP in beiden Händen senkrecht hoch.

Das 10cm Stück PP steht durch seine drahtigkeit senkrecht
nach oben.
Das Stück Stroft GTP durch seine "samtheit" nicht !

Da ich auch ein absoluter Fan des "spleißens" bin,
kann ich mich mit der STROFT GTP absolut austoben
und behalte immer meine 100% Tragkraft.


----------



## zanderzone (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Habe vorher die PP gefischt, seid dieser Saison die Stroft Typ 2 in Pink!
Einfach eine TOP-Schnur, aber was mich bei der stört ist, dass die nach ca. 5 mal fischen schon ausgebleicht ist, bzw. fast weiss wird. Ist das bei den anderen Farben auch so?


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Also bis jetzt von allen Bordis die ihr Meinung und ihre Erfahrungen geäusert haben ist das hier das Ergebnis habe mal durchgezält.|rolleyes

Platz 1 Stroft mit 14 Stimmen

Platz 2 Daiwa mit 8 Stimmen

Platz 3 PP mit 4 Stimmen

Platz 4 Spiderwire mit 2 Stimmen 

wir können diesen Trööööt bis ins unermessliche weiterführen aber die Stroft ist zu Zeit die Nummer 1 für die meisten Angler auf diesen Planeten.
Jeder der was anderes sagt urteilt nicht objektiv oder äußert seine Lieblingsschnur und nicht die beste sorry ist leider so.

Und ja ich hatte Langeweile


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Habe vorher die PP gefischt, seid dieser Saison die Stroft Typ 2 in Pink!
> Einfach eine TOP-Schnur, aber was mich bei der stört ist, dass die nach ca. 5 mal fischen schon ausgebleicht ist, bzw. fast weiss wird. Ist das bei den anderen Farben auch so?



Das ist normal macht aber der Schnur garnichts


----------



## Merlin (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt von allen Bordis die ihr Meinung und ihre Erfahrungen geäusert haben ist das hier das Ergebnis habe mal durchgezält.|rolleyes
> 
> Platz 1 Stroft mit 14 Stimmen
> 
> ...


 
|good:|muahah:
Ich hatte die Quattron Pti Braid erwähnt. die hast du leider vergessen |supergri


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Merlin schrieb:


> |good:|muahah:
> Ich hatte die Quattron Pti Braid erwähnt. die hast du leider vergessen |supergri




Oh sorry war nicht mit Absicht 

Platz 5 Quattron Pti Braid mit einer Stimme#h


----------



## FISHHARD (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich denke das was Geflecht anbelangt,einige Stroft Fan´s die Daiwa 8 Braid noch nicht im direkten Vergleich gefischt haben.Wie gesagt...was man nicht kennt kann man auch nicht beurteilen...Denn gerade in den dünneren Durchmessern was Knotenfestigkeit,Durchrutschen,Farbhaltigkeit,Lautstärke und Geschmeidigkeit anbelangt,zeigen die Schnüre was sie können.
Klar sind diese beiden Braid´s nicht die billigsten..aber sie sind Ihr Geld echt wert...wenn man andere dagegen vergleicht..

Wie gesagt..kann aber jeden echten Stroft Fan nur empfehlen einmal die Daiwa 8 Braid..zu testen..danach beurteilt man am besten selbst..Die Schnur gibts auch in der klasse Farbe chartreuse....

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## zanderzone (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Das weiss ich!! Sieht aber ******** aus!! ;-)


----------



## magi (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Daiwa 8 braid habe ich 1 Saison gefischt. Würde nicht sagen, dass diese Schnur generell besser als die Stroft ist. Sicherlich leiser in den Ringen aber wirklich rund ist die auch nicht. Tragkraft/Durchmesser ist , wie bei vielen anderen leider auch, zumindest geflunkert (Habe die 20er mit angeblich 18,..kg, welche mit Knoten und beim sehr langsamen Anheben von Hantelscheiben bei etwas über 10 kg schlapp macht). Aber die meisten wissen ja eh nicht was ihre Schnüre wirklich abkönnen, da werden dann lieber Herstellertabellen rezitiert.

Gruß

Mario


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> Ich denke das was Geflecht anbelangt,einige Stroft Fan´s die Daiwa 8 Braid noch nicht im direkten Vergleich gefischt haben.Wie gesagt...was man nicht kennt kann man auch nicht beurteilen...Denn gerade in den dünneren Durchmessern was Knotenfestigkeit,Durchrutschen,Farbhaltigkeit,Lautstärke und Geschmeidigkeit anbelangt,zeigen die Schnüre was sie können.
> Klar sind diese beiden Braid´s nicht die billigsten..aber sie sind Ihr Geld echt wert...wenn man andere dagegen vergleicht..
> 
> Wie gesagt..kann aber jeden echten Stroft Fan nur empfehlen einmal die Daiwa 8 Braid..zu testen..danach beurteilt man am besten selbst..Die Schnur gibts auch in der klasse Farbe chartreuse....
> ...




|muahah:

Und wat nu 

Da haste einen der verglichen hat 

Ich habe mit der Stroft so einige kapitale gefangen und wenn es darauf  ankam habe ich keinen verloren das zeichnet eine echt gute Schnur aus  wenn der ein letztes mal mit aller Kraft abzieht und man denkt es knallt  aber ******* ist sie hält und sowas prägt und man gewinnt Vertrauen in  sein Material da kannste mir vertelln was du willst es lässt mich  absolut kalt und juckt mich nicht.


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Am Ende ist es völlig egal was du oder jeder andere fischt er muss sich dabei wohl fühlen damit klar kommen und fangen wenn das passt kannst du auch mit einem Apschleppseil angeln und wenn es dir gefällt ist alles gut die Frage nach der besten Schnur auf dem derzeitigem Markt ist bereits beantwortet


----------



## magi (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Die Stroft ist meines Erachtens in Segment mono/mulifile Angelschüre das, was in den 90s der Technics sl 1210 mk2 unter den (DJ)Plattenspielern war und heute noch ist..Ich teste in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Schnüre und alle Wege führten bisher zurück zu ihr. Besonders in den dünnen Druchmessern < 8kg. Kenne auch keinen anderen Hersteller der sich mit vergleichbaren monofilen als auch geflochtenen Schnüren über einen derart langen Zeitraum im Premiumsegment erfolgreich durchsetzen kann. Das so oft noch z.B. Fireline gefischt und empfohlen wird, sagt erstmal ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS aus-wer hat denn, nachdem er ne Stroft, PP, ggf. Stren etc. gefischt hat, wieder guten Gewissens ne FL aufgespult-das ist doch ne interesssante Frage


----------



## FISHHARD (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Und wat nu
> 
> ...






Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen ???....Nur weil ein Juser nun seine Erfahrung/Meinung dazu beigetragen hatt ???|kopfkrat

Auch hatte ich nicht geschrieben das die Stroft nix augt oder ähnlich,im gegenteil...#d...Die Stroft ist mit das beste was es zurzeit an Geflecht gibt in meinen Augen..wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil..#6
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte...es sollte sich jeder selbst eine Meinung darüber bilden...Nur das Stroft,egal ob Mono oder Geflecht das beste ist sehe ich persönlich nicht immer ganz so..Wie schon vorher von mir beschrieben vergleiche ich einige Punkte die für mich persönlich je nach Art der Anwendung von Bedeutung sind...auch Haltbarkeit,Farbhaltigkeit etc.

Auch die Stroft Mono die ich selber auch noch fische ist aber im Vergleich zur Balzer Platinum wie ich finde nicht geschmeidig genug,und hatt einen zu hohen Memory Effekt.(Kringeleffekt)

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich hab doch gesagt jeder muss seine Bedürfnisse damit decken wenn du das mit deiner Schnur schaffst ist doch alles gut ich habe meine Wahl auch getroffen und bin damit auch zufrieden also alles gut Hauptsache dem TS ist weitergeholfen.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Habe vorher die PP gefischt, seid dieser Saison die Stroft Typ 2 in Pink!
> Einfach eine TOP-Schnur, aber was mich bei der stört ist, dass die nach ca. 5 mal fischen schon ausgebleicht ist, bzw. fast weiss wird. Ist das bei den anderen Farben auch so?



Meine orangene Typ 3 ist nach 2 Jahren immer noch orange :m


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Das schöne an diesem Tröt ist,
> dass er noch bis "ultimo" laufen wird....


 
So und da nun nach mittlerweile 7 Seiten fast alle gängigen Schnurmarken durch sind, einmal : 

*Welches ist die schlechteste Geflochtene / Monoschnur* .

das hatten wir noch nie, ist einmal etwas anderes ....


----------



## Merlin (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

@Knispel
Gute Idee #6

Platz 1 Stroft 

Platz 2 Daiwa 

Platz 3 PP 

Platz 4 Spiderwire


----------



## Lorenz (3. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Knispel schrieb:


> *Welches ist die schlechteste Geflochtene / Monoschnur* .



Man müsste schon ein bisschen dumm oder naiv sein um dazu was sagen zu können! Spätestens nach der 3.Billigmarke und Frust pur sollte man doch gecheckt haben, dass man lieber was namhaftes kaufen sollte...wenn du natürlich auf zahlreiche Fehlkäufe zurückgreifen kannst, darfst du uns gerne mit erlebtem belustigen :m

Um zu sagen was das beste bzw. schlechteste ist, muss man viel getestet haben. Alles andere ist quatsch,da sonst die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen. Stroft werde ich persönlich übrigens so schnell nicht testen...da mag sie ja noch so gut sein, sie ist halt einfach verdammt teuer!


----------



## jodi (6. April 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Trotz Preis ist die Stroft m.E. die Beste...
Die hält im Verhältnis zu den anderen Schnüren auch länger...

mfg jodi


----------



## Julio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der FireLine Tournament EXCEED??


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Die Frage nach der "besten" Geflochtenen ist wohl nicht zu beantworten.
Ich selber nutze für die Spinnangelei Daiwa T8 und hab hier noch eine Stroft GTP R3 rumliegen, da mir die Daiwa teilweise fast zu weich ist und ich die Stroft mal testen möchte.

Beim Kaprfenangeln nehme ich die Spiderwire. Zwar sicherlich nicht die beste Schnur, ich habe aber keine Lust 100 Euro für eine Spulenfüllung GTP zu bezahlen und wieder beim ersten Angeltag mittig in der Hauptschnur einen Schleppfsicher zu fangen, der in 1,2m Wassertiefe schleppt. An einem See wo es nicht erlaubt ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Einsatzgebiete und Preis Leistung auch immer Berücksichtig werden. Beim Karpfenangeln profitiere ich nicht grossartig von der Stroft, habe nur halt doppelt soviel "Geld" im Wasser liegen.

Wenn man nur eine Spinnrolle vollmacht kann der Preis für die Schnur schon mal in den Hintergrund rücken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Stroft werde ich persönlich übrigens so schnell nicht testen...da mag sie ja noch so gut sein, sie ist halt einfach verdammt teuer!


Sehe ich auch so, zu teuer ist und bleibt zu teuer.
Außerdem reibt Stroft auch schnell runter, etliche Beispiele und Bilder sind belegt.

Dass Leute, die den Taler nicht so sorgsam zählen müssen, dann neben der überteuerten Stroft auch allerbeste Rutenringe oder Handmades fischen, sollte auch klar sein. 
In den seltensten Fällen hat die teure Schnur jemand auf einer Berkley-Spinrute mit SS304 Ringen, vor allem dann auch nicht so lange. 
Wenn ich eine Topberingung mit Fuji Gold Cermet handselektiert (und absolut frei von Reibegeräuschen) auf der Rute habe (ca. 150 EUR für die Ringe allein), damit dann noch eine Stroft fische, dann fällt die Aussage "Die hält lange" leicht. 
Ist deswegen aber ziemlich irrelevant, weil die Rutenberingung die Schnur dermaßen schont. 
Solange die Rutenberingungen nicht gleich und vergleichbar sind, macht auch eine Praxisaussage, wie lange die Schnur bei jemandem hält, wenig her.


----------



## Maquard (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Nordlichtangler...


Nunja ob Stroft nun so der Burner ist....

Denn nach Deiner Aussage spart die breite Masse ohnehin am Falschen ende; sprich bei der Rute!

Was bringts mir ne Top Schnur zu kaufen (Stroft davon mal ausgelassen), wenn ich sie mit meiner Billigheimer Rute (den Ringen) eh zerkloppe.

Richtig gleich 0!

Und es muss nicht immer uhha das Handverlesene Mundgeklöppelte Ringe Set sein, gute über mittelklasse wirkt auch hier schon wunder!



Nebenst dem halte ich von Stroft mal gleich 0!

Gekauft getestet und gleich wieder runtergerissen den Scheiss... zieht so abartig Wasser, das ich dachte der Rheinpegel sinkt noch weiter wenn ich die Rute nicht über´s Wasser halte!


----------



## Schlacko (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Penn International Braid Translucent 0,12mm - 9,6kg
ist ne super Schnur, eng verflochten und schön glatt.
Kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## TeamRoutine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Seit dem ich die WFT KG Strong  gefischt habe, bin ich auch dabei geblieben. Sicherlich sind die Angaben übertrieben (0,12 - 15 kg), aber sie ist trotzdem bärenstark und richtig rundgeflochten. 
Schade eigentlich das zu wenige die ich kenne diese Schnur mal ausprobiert haben, ich glaube da würden noch mehr dran hängenbleiben.
In meinen Augen echt empfehlenswert.

Petri


----------



## Merlin (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



			
				TeamRoutine;3622321 
Schade eigentlich das zu wenige die ich kenne diese Schnur mal ausprobiert haben schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich das manche bei einer "ganz guten " Schnur hängenbleiben und diese dann als das nonplusultra verkaufen wollen.


----------



## WUTZ82 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Da der TE icht exakt geschildert hat wo die Schnur eingesetzt wird kann keiner sagen welche Schnur die beste für ihn ist das was hier besprochen wird weicht voll vom eigentlichem Thema ab wieviel die Schnur kostet und welche Ringe verwendet werden sollten ist eigentlich nicht die Frage.

Man muss auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit gehen und kann zB. nicht einfach sagen PP. ist die beste nur weil sie einem gefällt oder man damit zufrieden ist viele schreiben ja sehr gute Erfahrungen über die Daiwa Schnur die werde ich dann jetzt auch mal testen und mein Feedback abgeben.

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja damit anfreunden bis jetzt fische ich am liebsten Stroft und Nanofil.


----------



## wallerwoller (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

mein pers. testergebniss der letzen jahre:

power pro ist o.k....aber für mich auch nicht so das maß der dinge wie sie immer beschrieben wird.
das gleiche gilt für die stroft. beide halten gut, sind aber etwas grob und laut für meinen geschmack.
die nanofil war da enttäuschendste was ich jeh erlebt habe.
die gigafish powerline ist ne preiswerte schnur mit leichten macken ( luftknoten ect.)

worauf ich immer wieder komme ist die spiderwire ultracast...hab sie schon sooo lange gefischr, unter versch. bedingungen ( Kutte, elbe, küste, waller...) und was soll ich sagen...ich kann nichts schlechtes daran finden. was die abriebfestigkeit angeht sin pp oder gerade strof schon resistenter,aber mal hand aufs herz, wie oft ziet man sie schnur an steinen ect vorbei...ich benutze eh immer ein fc vorfach.
im punkto wurfverhalten, geräuschentwickling ect. ist die spiderw. uc mein kleines maß der dinge...
allerdings habe ich die daiwa t8 ins auge gefasst...bei einem freund mach die sich mehr als gut und so vom testen her könnte das meine neue werden, aber das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## wallerwoller (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

aber welche  "die beste" ist, ist denke ich sehr individuell, das komm wohl darauf an welche sp. eigenschaften für den jew. angler wichtig sind (abrieb, farbe, verh. durchm.-tragkraft, weichheit-bzw steifheit, ummantelung, wasseraufn., knotbarkeit bzw festigkeit, geräuschentw. und und und...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Die Schnur sollte eine *möglichst hohe Tragkraft* mit einer *hohen Abriebfestigkeit* vereinen.


Das war aber nun mal ganz klar die Kernaussage dieses Threads. :m
D.h. Tragkraft/Durchmesser und Abriebsleistung/Benutzung ist gefragt.

Der Preis ist eh immer ein nicht deklarationspflichtiger Inhaltsstoff, aber für viele Spinangler sehr wichtig. 
Ob 7 EUR p.100m oder 28 EUR p.100m ist bedeutsam. P/L war aber nicht explizit gefragt.

Die Tragkraft differiert wiederum sehr wenig zwischen den Schnüren aus dem gleichen Grundstoff Dyneema und Durchmesser, eher differiert der angegebene Durchmesser bis zu +100%, was die gemessenen Tragkraftunterschiede passend erklärt

Wer bei diesem Thema Schnurhaltbarkeit noch nicht bei dem Abrieb in den Ringen angekommen ist, hat noch einiges zu lernen.


----------



## WUTZ82 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Naja die Beschaffenheit des Gewässers hätten mich schon noch interessiert um eine bessere Aussage treffen zu können aber naja.


----------



## wallerwoller (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Naja die Beschaffenheit des Gewässers hätten mich schon noch interessiert um eine bessere Aussage treffen zu können aber naja.




#6geanu das gewässer macht auch nen großen unterschied dabei....bei so sedimentreichen flüssen wie z.b. bei uns an der elbe, nehmen recht grob geflochtene schnüre (je nach beschichtung) auch ne menge sediment mit, was man sehr gut an der verfärbung der schnur erkennen kann.. das vervielfacht dann auch die reibung an den rutenringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Kennt überhaupt jemand die Falcon Silk, von Uli Beyer?


----------



## magi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ja, die Falcon Silk (8-fach) kenne ich. Fische diese aber erst seit einem Monat, daher kann ich hier keine Langzeiterfahrugen nennen. Der Preis ist naja.. aber da es mir nicht um Preis/Leistung, sondern maximal mögliche Performance geht ist der vertretbar. Der erste Eindruck ist jedenfalls positiv.


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kennt überhaupt jemand die Falcon Silk, von Uli Beyer?



Noch nicht, aber bald.
Ich fahre extra für unseren Norwegen-Trip nach Dortmund und werde mir unter anderen die Schnur aufspulen lassen.
Zwei Wochen später wird sie dann ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## Matu1986 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Da bin ich gespannt ich hab mich für stroft entschieden,aber mehr weil Sie mir empfohlen wurde.Ich glaube die Uli B.Schnur war ähnlich teuer wie die Stroft hät da einer Infos?Das Problem mit Lautstärke hat Stroft ja gelöst,die haben ja auch ne Sündhaft teure Schnur im Programm Ultra glatt ich hab die auf der Jagd und Hund mal in den Fingern gehabt,fast wie ne Mono...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Die bisherige alte Stroft (man könnte ja fast veraltete sagen ) ist mit ihren Ripples gerade nicht leise in den Ringen. Das ist manchmal auch ein wichtiges Kriterium. 
Die neuen "8er" sind glatter und viel teurer bzw. werden jetzt eben merklich teurer vermarktet als die bisherigen Geflechte, ob PowerPro 8, Daiwa 8, Stroft 8, FalconSilk 8


----------



## magi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Allein von der Haptik und den eingesetzten Materialqualitäten würde ich den Typ S der Stroft aber auch in eine andere Liga als die genannten 8-fach geflochtenen einstufen (beziehe mich da jetzt auf das "befummeln" im Laden, habe keine eigenen Praxiserfahrungen mit dieser Schurtype). Den Preis darf man sicherlich als absolut grenzwertig empfinden,aber vielleicht werd ich sie mal testen..Ich habe bei der Falcon Silk eher das Gefühl, dass, nicht das erste Mal, das mich dieses Gefühl bei Uli beschleicht, sehr clever und mit großer Mage nen Schnurkontingent eines No-Name-Herstellers oder eines No-Name Produkts teuer vermarktet wird. Das macht die Schnur allerdings sicherlich nicht schlechter, sondern nur wesentlich teurer-wenn ich da richtig liege.Trotz allen Neuerscheinungen auf dem multifilen Sektor würde ich nicht sagen, dass Stroft GTP Typ R veraltet ist ..


----------



## MDieken (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Moin,
habe bisher erst eine geflochtene auf meiner Rolle gehabt und das war die Power Pro. Habe mit der nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.

Petri Heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hmmmm, und weil du keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast, ist das also die Beste? #d


----------



## MDieken (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Moin,
da hast du Recht. Ich sag ja nur, also ich find die Schnur echt klasse, noch keine Probleme mit gehabt. Da ich aber Mono´s bevorzuge, probiere ich geflochtene eher seltener aus.

Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## marlin2304 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> da hast du Recht. Ich sag ja nur, also ich find die Schnur echt klasse, noch keine Probleme mit gehabt. Da ich aber Mono´s bevorzuge, probiere ich geflochtene eher seltener aus.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich hierzu was schreiben soll.
Zum Spinnfischen benutzt du Mono?
Da du ja bist jetzt nur eine Multifile gefischst, hast du keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
Die PowerPro ist nicht schlecht, ich habe auch noch ein paar tausend Meter Zuhause, aber es gibt wesentlich bessere Schnüre.


----------



## Thunderstruck (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich hierzu was schreiben soll.
> Zum Spinnfischen benutzt du Mono?
> Da du ja bist jetzt nur eine Multifile gefischst, hast du keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
> Die PowerPro ist nicht schlecht, ich habe auch noch ein paar tausend Meter Zuhause, aber es gibt wesentlich bessere Schnüre.



Nu machs nicht so spannend und schreib mal was Deiner Meinung nach bessere Schnüre sind. |wavey:


----------



## Säp (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Auf meinen Jerken hab ich überall Stroft, Barschcombo auch, Gummiruten sind Power Pro und Stroft, sind beides Topseile, kann da beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied feststellen warum die eine oder andere jetzt auffällig besser sein sollte...


----------



## derFörster (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Berkley fireline Exceed oder auch die power pro sind schon ne bank...#6


----------



## marlin2304 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Nu machs nicht so spannend und schreib mal was Deiner Meinung nach bessere Schnüre sind. |wavey:



Habe ich schon auf den ersten Seiten geschrieben.
Ich habe schon etliche Schnüre hinter mir und finde bis jetzt die Daiwa 8 Braid am besten.
Ich fahre in 3 Wochen nach Norge zum Hechtangeln und da werden die Stroft und die neue Uli-Schnur auch im Gepäck sein.
Ich bin gespannt wie sich die beiden Schnüre schlagen werden.


----------



## anbeisser (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Moin !

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Quattron PT Braid ?
Sie soll ja nicht die Schlechteste sein.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Quattron-PT-Super-Braid-Meeresangelei-geflochtene-Angelschnur-Quantum-/280787935070?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&var=&hash=item870e4b7257

Ne Stroft scheint ja das Non plus Ultra zu sein.Aber 80€ für 300m .....
Hab allein letzens bei Fehmarn (Fahrrinne) gut 200m Powerpro verloren.




MfG
A.


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hat jemand mal nen Tipp wo man die Power Pro bestellen kann, günstig sollte sie sein. 

Von mir aus auch gerne aus den USA, würde mich freuen wenn Vorschläge kommen, will bald bestellen...


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Quattron PT Braid ?
> Sie soll ja nicht die Schlechteste sein.
> ...



Habe Sie die letzten zwei Jahre zum Feedern am Rhein benutzt, bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr! :g


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Ziegenbein schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal nen Tipp wo man die Power Pro bestellen kann, günstig sollte sie sein.
> 
> Von mir aus auch gerne aus den USA, würde mich freuen wenn Vorschläge kommen, will bald bestellen...



Hier bestellt halb Deutschland:
http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-S...tml?_fsub=6&_sid=570387&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Dauert etwa 10 Tage, dann ist die Luftpolstertasche im Briefkasten.

Die 10lbs- Schnur und davon mind. die 300Yard- Spule, ideal für die Spinnfischerei von Forelle bis Meterhecht, vollkommen ausreichend, dickstenfalls die 15 lbs- Schnur.
Die Schnur hält auch unter ungünstigsten Verhältnissen mind. das was drauf steht, Amischnur eben!#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hier bestellt halb Deutschland:
> http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-S...tml?_fsub=6&_sid=570387&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> Dauert etwa 10 Tage, dann ist die Luftpolstertasche im Briefkasten.



Versand:	 Nicht verfügbar für Versand nach Germany


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Ziegenbein schrieb:


> Versand:	 Nicht verfügbar für Versand nach Germany



Ohhaaaa, beim David habe ich jahrelang bestellt, wie ärgerlich!
Da werde ich ihn einmal anschreiben müssen, was vorgefallen ist.#q
Echt kacke, das war die beste Quelle.


----------



## sterbai (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

versand ist Weltweit habe erst kürzlich Schnurr gekauft...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ja, David versendet (wieder) nach Deutschland. Zumindest an die Leute die er kennt. Letzte Woche noch ne Spule FC in der Post gehabt, obwohl da auch dabeistand kein Versand nach Deutschland 
Hatte auch schon mit ihm gesprochen, er ist aber nicht wirklich damit herausgerückt weshalb er nicht mehr nach Deutschland senden will.

Musst ja nicht bei eBay kaufen, kannst zur Not auch direkt bei ihm im Shop bestellen:

http://www.scissortailsports.com/


----------



## daci7 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hmmm ... ich hab auch noch vor ner Woche meine letzten Lieferungen von Scissortail gekriegt. Einfach mal nachfragen 

... nicht das es sich hier um ein privates Embargo handelt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

ebay wird immer blöder , für (kleine) Verkäufer besonders.


----------



## notme (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich nehm nur noch Stroft, damit hatte ich bislang nicht so Probleme wie mit anderen auf dem Markt befindlichen Schnüren.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Meine letzte Sendung (PP S8Slick) habe ich hier bestellt. 
Lief auch alles sehr geschmeidig ab


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ja, David versendet (wieder) nach Deutschland. Zumindest an die Leute die er kennt. Letzte Woche noch ne Spule FC in der Post gehabt, obwohl da auch dabeistand kein Versand nach Deutschland
> Hatte auch schon mit ihm gesprochen, er ist aber nicht wirklich damit herausgerückt weshalb er nicht mehr nach Deutschland senden will.
> 
> Musst ja nicht bei eBay kaufen, kannst zur Not auch direkt bei ihm im Shop bestellen:
> ...



Bei mir hat er damit heraus gerückt und ich bin sauer auf diejenigen, die ihn zu Recht dazu bewogen haben, uns deutschen Kunden nun skeptisch gegenüber zu stehen und den meisten etwa zu husten.
Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere Vollpfosten der den Ärger verursacht hat, hier im Board aktiv ist und überhaupt erst durch die gut gemeinten Tipps auf seinen Shop aufmerksam geworden ist.:r
Auf meine Nachfrage, was ihm widerfahren sei, schrieb er mir folgende Zeilen(lest selbst):

"Hi Andi,
I am sorry but if you read the last negative feedback that I have received it was from a German buyer.  He got what he requested but wanted to change.  Not a problem but he had used the item.  I have also had numerous slow delivery/lost items.  I just can't afford it right now.  I stopped shipping a few months ago for the same problem and I was hoping it got better but it has not.  The ebay feedback system forces me to make these decisions.
Thank you,
David

- scissortailsports"


In Zukunft werde ich mir zweimal überlegen, ob ich die ein oder andere Quelle hier öffentlich preisgebe, wenn der Preis den ich dafür zahlen muss, der ist, dass meine Quelle zu versiegen droht.#c
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich auch noch zukünftig meine Schnur von ihm bekommen kann, weil ich ein regelmäßiger Kunde bin und das seit Jahren, ärgere mich aber trotzdem über die Umstände.|gr:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

#q
Kann mich Dir da nur voll anschließen, sehe ich auch so.

Ist ja nun wie bei Ködern, da sag ich auch nix und nie mehr in einem öffentlichen Forum :g, 
und sehr viele folgen dem inzwischen auch.

Kleine Shops, interessante Sonderliefergelegenheiten und Sonderangebote, sichere Fangbringer usw.,
alles das sind rare Ressourcen wie bekannterweise auch gute Fangplätze, und die kann und darf man nicht mehr verbreiten. Die besten Schnurquellen nun also auch. Sehr schade.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Jetzt wo du es sagst Sensitivfischer, sowas in Bezug auf "lost items" hatte er damals als ich ihn fragte auch angedeutet.

Zum Glück gibt es ja noch die ein oder andere Alternativquelle bzw. kann ich mich von David auch ausserhalb von Germany beliefern lassen :q


----------



## Tapson (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich selbst fische seit kurzem die Stroft GTP von Uli mit 7kg.
Geräuschverhalten finde ich persönlich nicht sehr schlimm, da gibt es deutlich lautere. Aber da die Schnur "altbewährt" ist (Quelle: Internet und Bekannte), was Abriebfestigkeit und Farbtreue angeht, macht man mit der Stroft auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.
Ich finde die Langlebigkeit macht den hohen Preis wieder wett (1-2m Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet und man hat auf lange Sicht kaum Hauptschnur-Verlust). :m
Wenn die Falcon Silk 8-braid genauso Abriebfest und Farbtreu ist wie die Stroft, würde ich die 5 Cent/m Aufpreis auch in Kauf nehmen.
Aber da gab es mir noch zu wenig Aussagen drüber.
Den "Fummeltest" hat die Falcon Silk bei mir aber bestanden, deutlich glatter als die Stroft...


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2013)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Tapson schrieb:


> Ich finde die Langlebigkeit macht den hohen Preis wieder wett (1-2m Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet und man hat auf lange Sicht kaum Hauptschnur-Verlust).


Thread hochgeholt...
Sehe ich auch so! Auf Abriebfestigkeit, wenig Schnur- und Installationsverlust kommt es mir ebenso wie dir drauf an.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir als jahrelanger Monofilnutzer und Einsteiger mit Geflochtener, inkl. dem 1.Multifil-Fehlkauf durch hiesige Händlerempfehlung, nun gleich Stroft GTP R7(18kg) für die Spinnrute geordert.
Stahlvorfach mit 10kg bzw 12kg Tragkraft wird an der Spinnrute benutzt, Gummifisch 7,5-11,5cm 18/21g Jiggköpfe.

Habe schon immer erfolgreich mit überdim. Monoschnur an hiesigen hängerreichen Gewässern gefischt.
Meist durchgehend 0,40...0,45mm Schnur - Haken mit 30er Vorfach.
Selbst nach Jahren ohne Schnurtausch riss nur ab und an das Vorfach und nix anderes. Reserve halt !
Andere "Dünnschnurprahler" hatten/haben x Installiontsabrisse." 

Bin gespannt wie sich die hochwertige abriebfeste Stroft GTP R7 über längere Zeit macht.
Das Verhältnis 10kg Vorfach-> 18kg Hauptschnurtragkraft sollte über längere Zeiträume Reserven gegen Installationsabrisse bieten. Werde es sehen. Ansonsten wars das mit dem kurzen Abstecher zu geflochtenen Schnüren und es wird wieder nur noch altbewährte abriebfeste Monofile benutzt.


----------



## ulfisch (28. November 2013)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich hänge mic mal hier ran.
Kennt jemand die Schnüre der Firma SUNLINE?
Auf englischsprachigen Foren wird sie oft positiv erwähnt allerdings blicke ich bei den vielen verschiedenen Modellen nicht durch.
Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen bzw. irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Schnüren von Sunline?


----------



## aZu (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Suline rullz !


----------



## thymonst (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hat schon jemand die Balzer Edition getestet??


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Nur in der Hand gehabt, keine praktischen Erfahrungen.
Sieht ziemlich rund und glatt aus..


----------



## loete1970 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



> Nur in der Hand gehabt, keine praktischen Erfahrungen


|rolleyes|sagnix


----------



## thymonst (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ja hatte SIEauch in der Hand gehabt aber der Preis hat mich erstmal vom Kauf abgehalten..+Habe hier iw. gelesen das die 8fach geflochtenen sich schlecht mit mono oder FC verbinden läßt! Weiß da jemand was? Denke das werde ich im Laden mal testen.


----------



## ulfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



aZu schrieb:


> Suline rullz !


Hab mir mal ne Sunline 16 LB jigging gegönnt.
Zum testen und um zu sehen ob ich mit den verschiedenen Farben klar komme.
So ist alles prima aber sie ist so sau laut, dass ich gleich kontrolliert habe ob ich die Schnur um die Rutenspitze gelegt habe....2MAL|supergri


----------



## thymonst (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ja das kann schon nerven! Gerade bei dickeren Schnüren..Bin deswegen schon beim "Großgummi" werfen vom faulenzen auf jiggen umgestiegen+Schonung der Rolle! Von daher dachte ich das die tollen 8fach Schnüre was wären aber wenn der Knoten nicht hält|abgelehn


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

Auf Karpfen benutze ich ausschließlich Shimano Technium Invisitec 0,35mm (13kg), hatte auch Suffix und Daiwa infinity duo (Sind alle gerissen, außer die Shimano)
Auch andere Shimano Schnüre mag ich net, nur die Invisitec (Karpfenangeln)...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?

Shimano Mono

#q


----------



## Aquarienfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich bin bei Spiderwire Ultracast- 8 Carrier -invisi Braid angekommen und da bleib ich auch 
Gute Knotenfestigkeit und 1a Wurfeigenschaften =)


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Im niedrigeren Tragkraftbereich bis 7 Kilo die Stroft.
Alles was darüber geht und fürs grobe verwendet wird, eindeutig Power Pro. Sehe da keine besonderen Vorteile, die die Stroft gegenüber der Power Pro bietet. Zumindest keine, die ihren Preis rechtfertigen.


----------



## Kaka (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich finde die Wft Plasma super. Fische die 0,14 er an der Hechtspinne. Und ab März probiere ich die 0,08 beim leichten Spinnen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?
> 
> Shimano Mono
> 
> #q




Ja, sorry, hab's erst zu spät gemerkt, geflochtene hab ich nur für waller (cormoran big cat oder so, hält 60 kg bei 0.50 mm)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

0.50mm 60kg?

Spinnwebentechnologie?


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> 0.50mm 60kg?
> 
> Spinnwebentechnologie?




Glaub so wars, bin mir nicht sicher


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

herstellerangabe vielleicht aber nicht die realität.

antonio


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Doch, 0.50, 60kg, hält aber vielleicht mehr


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

jo und an den weihnachtsmann glaubst du auch oder?

antonio


----------



## vdausf (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

jetzt wollen wir den Weihnachtsmann mal aussen vor lassen. ;-)
Angaben für die Tragkraft... müssen wir einfach mal glauben...
die tatsächliche können wir ja eh nicht feststellen, ich denke es hat keiner eine Messeinrichtung mit der er die Tragkraft ohne Knoten (Angabe ist wenn ich richtig informiert bin die Tragkraft ohne Knoten) messen kann.
Also macht der beorgte Besitzer eine Schlaufe rein, hängt 15 kg ran und schon ist sie gerissen. 

hab die letzten Jahre auch ein klein weinig durchprobiert.
kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass die Nanofil zwar gute Furfeigenschaften hat aber die Tüftelei mit dem Knoten genervt hat und sie deshalb wieder runter geflogen ist.
Ne Aussage welche die beste ist kann ich nicht geben. muss jeder für sich und seine Art zu angeln selbst raus finden.
Volker


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



vdausf schrieb:


> jetzt wollen wir den Weihnachtsmann mal aussen vor lassen. ;-)
> Angaben für die Tragkraft... müssen wir einfach mal glauben...
> 
> jo alles was die werbung verspricht müssen wir glauben:c
> ...



und wenn die angaben weit über die physikalischen eigenschaften des materials gehen, welche jeder problemlos für sich in erfahrung bringen kann, warum muß man dann alles glauben was die hersteller versprechen?

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Eine Schnur die mich seit letztem Jahr begeistert, ist die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid, in 16,5 Kg.
Verwenden tue ich sie zum Spinnfischen auf Waller, geschätzte 20 Einsätze bisher.
Die Schnur ist rund geflochten und beschichtet, wobei zu erwähnen ist, dass die Beschichtung auch noch nach diesen Einsätzen vorhanden ist!
Die Schnur ist so "glatt", dass sich Luftknoten auf dem letzten Stück einfach rausziehen lassen.
Die Tragkraft scheint auch zu stimmen.
Allerdings kann ich über Knotenfestigkeit nichts sagen, da ich ausschließlich No-knots verwende.
Ich hatte mir diese auf eine Penn Spinfisher V aufspulen lassen, weil es im Laden die gewünschte 40Lbs Powerpro nicht gab.
Ich werde mir die Schnur noch in anderen Stärken kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## vdausf (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn die angaben weit über die physikalischen eigenschaften des materials gehen, welche jeder problemlos für sich in erfahrung bringen kann, warum muß man dann alles glauben was die hersteller versprechen?
> 
> antonio


 
Wegen mir musst Du gar nix glauben und kannst alle hinterfragen!!!!#h

Zu den physikalischen Eigenschaften trau ich mich aus Unwissentheit und mangelnder Erfahrung gar nix zu sagen!!!!!
bist Du in der Branche tätig?

Gruß


----------



## nordbeck (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

laut raubfisch ist die daiwa auch deutlich dicker als angegeben.

edit: mein fehler, mit der touch 8 braid verwechselt. daiwa scheint gut abzuschneiden

http://i41.tinypic.com/334oowi.jpg


----------



## magi (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ist ja nett so ein Test durchzuführen. Allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man zum testen der Knotenfestigkeit geflochtener Schnüre gerade einen Schlaufenknoten verwendet. Die Vermessung der Durchmesser ist berührungslos geschehen? Habe den Artikel nicht vor liegen bzw. gelesen, aber wenn Mikrometer für ne Mikrometerschraube steht kannst du den Test völlig in die Tonne treten.. Die Whiplash wirkt optisch mindestens 3 mal so dick wie angegeben.


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



vdausf schrieb:


> Wegen mir musst Du gar nix glauben und kannst alle hinterfragen!!!!#h
> 
> Zu den physikalischen Eigenschaften trau ich mich aus Unwissentheit und mangelnder Erfahrung gar nix zu sagen!!!!!
> bist Du in der Branche tätig?
> ...



dazu muß man nicht in der branche tätig sein.

antonio


----------



## buddah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich hab einiges durch!! Nach dem ich lang PP fischte bin ich bei Stroft gelandet !! Und war die letzen 3 jahre auch super zufrieden! 

Hab mir sogar mal ne S2 gegonnt - Geile Schnur allerding würde ich mir für das Geld keine mehr kaufen! 

Seit 3 Monaten fisch ich Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid und bin begeistert! 

Wird wohl nach und nach Stroft bei mir ersetzen"!


----------



## vdausf (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



antonio schrieb:


> dazu muß man nicht in der branche tätig sein.
> 
> antonio


 
Dazu muss man aber auch was belegen können....

Ist klar, dass die Durchmesser und Tragkraft usw. wohl bei den meisten Schnüren irgendwoher sind.
Wenn kein optisches Messen und keine genaue Messung der Zugkraft möglich sind, muss ich halt erst mal glauben was drauf steht.
So lange bis ich meine Erfahrung gemacht hab...
Mann, Mann, Mann.


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

dann glaub weiter.
wer sagt denn daß ein messen nicht möglich ist?
wurde ja schon oft gemacht.
man kann die augen vor der realität auch verschließen und glauben so wie du.
jeder wie er mag.

antonio


----------



## buddah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Das 95% aller Angaben Lug und Trug sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt!!


----------



## vdausf (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

ich sag ja nicht, dass das messen nicht möglich ist!
Kenne solch optischen Geräte, da ich selbst schon dran gemessen hab.
Ich bin sicherlich der Letzt der die Augen verschliesst, weiss aber auch dass die Angaben oft nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun haben, also testen.
Denk aber nun ist gut und mit dem Thema hat unsere Diskussion nichts zu tun!!!

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

*Geflochtene Schnur unter der Lupe*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html


----------



## vdausf (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

na also,
Thomas hats wieder mal gerichtet!:m


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

oder hier

http://www.fischerstammtisch.at/pdfs/geeichter_schnurtest.pdf

oder oder oder

antonio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



vdausf schrieb:


> ich sag ja nicht, dass das messen nicht möglich ist!
> Kenne solch optischen Geräte, da ich selbst schon dran gemessen hab.


Es geht auch ohne.
Ich arbeite viel mit der elektronischen Schieblehre an Ruten u.a. Gerätschaften. Die haben 2 Nachkommastellen nach dem mm, also theoretisch 1/100mm. Hochwertige Meßtechnik ist zwar anders, aber es ist ein gutes Schätzeisen, hat eine Nullstellung und selbst ist der Messer ...

Man kann erstmal an Mono üben, das ist leichter, gibt aber eine erste Übersicht was geht. Eine 0.25mm ist dann erkennbar so 0,265 bis 0,270, wenn man Pech hat auch 0,285mm. Das ist dem Menschen schon fühlbar als Unterschied in der Steifigkeit.

Es gibt auch relativ harte Dyneemageflecht oder Mantelschnüre, gerade wenn sie neu sind. Ausgefaserte abgeschabte Schnüre sind natürlich sehr schlecht noch zu messen.
Wen die Schieblehre leichtläufig genug ist, nicht gerade Billigschrott, evtl. ein bischen leichtestes Nähmaschinenöl, und man ein bischen übt und Gefühl für die Sache hat oder bekommt, kann man auch die Dyneema nachmessen.
Als Feedback sieht man ganz gut, ob man eine Delle reingedrückt hat oder nicht. Übt sich mit der Zeit.

Die wirkliche Rückmeldung erfolgt dann im Aufspulen und Nachvollziehen des Schnurvolumens. So hat z.B. die verbreitete 4000er Rollenspulengröße von Shimano und Ryobi ziemlich genau und gleichbleibend 180m 0,30mm als Kapazität. 
Wenn da 180m einer Geflechtschnur draufgehen, dann ist sie 0,30mm dick -- auch wenn da 0,15mm drauf gedruckt steht! :q
Und wenn nur 150m drauf gehen oder gar nur 120m, dann ist sie noch dicker  -- auch wenn da 0,15mm drauf gedruckt steht! :q


----------



## thymonst (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Habe gestern mal die Balzer Edition spin in 0.16mm getestet!
Ergebnis war nicht so toll: Wurfknoten und schlechte Knoteigenschaften.Konnte an eine 0.35mm mono mit einem Albightknoten nur 4.8Kg Zugkraft aufbauen


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

ich hab derzeit die Stroft R1 im Einsatz, ob es die beste ist kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr zufrieden und hält auch üble Hänger aus... reißt erst, wenn ich es wirklich drauf ankommen lasse.

Knoten halten auch super, war mir erst unsicher ob ich die R1 oder doch lieber R2 nehmen sollte. Aber R1 passt!


----------



## magi (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

@ nordlichtangler

selbst mit entsprechendem Gefühl und Erfahrung liefert ein Messschieber nur einen Anhaltswert (gerade bei recht "locker" geflochtenen Schnürer). Zielführend sind da mMn nur optische Verfahren. Die retrograde "Abschätzung des Durchmessers" über die tatsächliche Schnurfassung scheitert schon an der Tatsache, dass immer auftetende Luftzwischenräume nicht zuverlässig bestimmbar sind und auch die Herstellerangaben dies nicht berücksichtigen. Dazu kommt eine gewisse Kompression durch die auftretenden Umschlingungskräfte, die am stärksten auf die untersten Wicklungslagen wirkt. Das soll jetzt nicht in Erbsenzählen ausarten, aber reicht zumindest für ein persönliches Zwischenfazit: Auf eine REAL 0,20 mm dicke Schnur, die mit optimalem Knoten REAL 10 kg abkann werden wir noch warten müssen, sofern dies technisch überhaupt mit UHMW-PE machbar ist..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Meine neuen Schnüre sind nie locker! :m
das werden sie erst irgendwann später, aber auch nicht mehr immer.

Haut jedenfalls so mit dem Erfahrungswert der Rollenaufspulung, vergleichen mit anderen Schnüren und dem mehrfachen Messschiebern so gut hin, dass ich mit dem gemessenen Durchmesser ganz gut hinkomme. Die optischen Werte in den manchmal ermittelten Tabellen liegen ja auch nicht besser. Bei einer oder wenigen Messungen kämpft man mit der Unrundheit, auch bei angeblich "sehr runden" Schnüren.


----------



## wrdaniel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Den Schnurtest von Fisch & Fang gibt es übrigens auf der Seite von Stroft.

http://www.stroft.de/FuF_SP_Schnur_12_13.pdf


----------



## magi (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Einmal mehr bestätigt sich, dass die Angaben von Waku bezüglich der Stroft wohl mit Abstand am objektivsten ausfallen. Die Tournament 8 braid (auch keine schlechte Schnur, fische ich selber auf einer Rolle) fällt aber optisch wesentlich dicker aus als 0,14 mm. Soviel zum Thema mechanischer bzw. nicht berührungsloser Messverfahren...


----------



## thymonst (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ja aber was nützt eine gute Schnur wenn der Knoten nicht hält? Die neuen 8fach geflochtenen sind einfach zu glat für Knoten und werfen Perrücken..
Sonst ist die Schnur super aber wer entknotet gerne seine Schnur dauernt oder hat nur Reale 5Kg Zugkraft weil der Knoten bei einer 0.16mm Schnur nicht hält??? Und der Preis??|abgelehn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



thymonst schrieb:


> Ja aber was nützt eine gute Schnur wenn der Knoten nicht hält? Die neuen 8fach geflochtenen sind einfach zu glat für Knoten und werfen Perrücken..



Hier werden Sie geholfen:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_dop.htm

 Der hält, auch bei nanofilen Schnüren.


----------



## thymonst (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Werde ich morgen mal testen und berichten! Bleiben aber noch die Perrücken...
Aber danke für den guten tip!


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

keine Ahnung, habe auch mit 8-fach geflochtener keine Perrücken!?!?!?
Entweder haste zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle, hast eine ruckartige Wurfbewegung oder die Schnur liegt bei dir zu Locker auf der Rolle.
Oder evtl. einfach nur ne Schlechte Rolle ?
Schnüre die ich Aktiv fische sind STroft, PP8S, Climax Touch 8.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

also bei dünnen geflochtenen fällt mir manchmal eine Schlaufe an der Spule auf, die nicht richtig sitzt und zu Perrücken führen kann.
Das liegt an den 1. Metern die man mMn ohn Spannung einholt.
Ich achte in der Regel darauf und schließe den Bügel schnell und gehe mit der Rute dann ein Stück zurück um auf Spannung zu kommen.

Wenn es doch passiert werfe ich aus und gehe mit offenem Bügel soweit zurück, bis die Schlaufe draussen ist und kurble dann auf.


Ist witzigerweise mit der Stroft S am häufigsten passiert weil sie am dünnsten und leichtesten ist.
Sonst habe weder ich noch irgendeine Rolle von 50-600 Euro ein Problem.
Nur einmal hatte ich schlicht zu viel Schnur auf der Rolle, das wars.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ist witzigerweise mit der Stroft S am häufigsten passiert weil sie am dünnsten und leichtesten ist.


Ja, aber das liegt eben am wie ich es nenne "nassen Nähgarneffekt", die ganz dünnen und damit Spinnweben-leichten Schnüre haben keine Eigensteifigkeit und kleben so nass überall fest. Bischen steifere Schnur und nichts passiert ...

Aus dem Grunde habe ich auch scheinbar "schlechtere" Schnüre, die unter widrigen Bedingungen keine Schlaufen oder Tüdel produzieren. Wenn man neben starkem Wind mal noch den Eiswinter mit Temperaturen deutlich unter 0 |scardie: dazunimmt, steht sich manche Schnur ganz anders als im schönen warmen lauen Sommerlüftchen.

Wer meint das man einfach so immer dünnfädiger rumspinnen kann, der muss sich das erstmal erarbeiten bzw. die nötigen Erfahrungen machen. :m


----------



## vdausf (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

@nordlichtangler:
mit diesen Messschiebern habe ich auch schon gearbeitet....
um damit aber ein vernüftiges Ergebnis bei ner Schnurmessung zu bekommen braucht es viel Übung????

Egal... wir können ja eh nicht alles testen und nachprüfen.
Die Zeit hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht und will mir sie mir auch gar nicht nehmen.
Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Wir haben ja auch noch Auge und Finger, und die sind immer am Start! :m
Ich bin zwar nicht mehr so mikroskopnahsichtig wie das mal war, aber eine relative Aussage dicker, dünner oder ungefähr gleich bekommt man schon hin. Selbst bei den dünnsten, aber mir geht es in erster Linie erstmal darum, dass ich eine Schnur mit Angabe 0,17mm als eine mit realen 0,34mm entlarven will, und schnell wieder wegen krasser Fehlangaben zurückschicken können will.

Zum Anschauen muss man ein bischen was tun, so frei in der Luft ist unbrauchbar. Weißes Papier unterlegen, auf dem Tisch ausstrecken, gutes Licht ala Arbeitsflächenoptimalbeleuchtung, kein Gegenlicht, da sieht man schon ob der Faden zu dem anderen (bekannten) daneben in gleichen Größen oder stark abweichend ist. 
Die Fingerspitzen können auch eine ganze Menge, gerade Erhöhungen abtasten. Kann man mit Tesafilm gespannt aufkleben.


----------



## thymonst (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

So habe mit dem doppelten Albright-Knoten auch nur etwas über 5Kg mit der 0.16mm Balzer Editon spin hin bekommen...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Wieso nur? Wenns wirklich ne 16er ist, ist es doch ein super Wert für die Schnur.


----------



## magi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Sehe ich genau so. 5 kg bei ner realen 0,16 sind eingentlich schon das Ende der Fahnenstange. Man kann es nur immer wieder betonen: man muss sich komplett frei machen von Herstellerangaben und selbst testen bzw. ausprobieren. Die theoretische Zugfestigkeit der Einzelfaser (wird eh unter Werkstoffprüfungsaspekten durchgeführt, d.h. wenig bis gar keinen Bezug zur Angelpraxis und vor allem keine Berücksichtigung von Knoten) ist nach dem Flechtverfahren bzw. der Herstellung der verflochtenen Schnur nicht mehr gegeben!


----------



## thymonst (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Realen:q:q:q Nein,0.16mm Herstellerangabe...Würde gerne mal die Daiwa Tournament 8Braid testen aber leider hat die kein Händler hier auf Lager!!
Besonders interessiert mich da die Knotfähigkeit an FC oder Monofile!


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Hemingway ab Werk gemacht ????? #t


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ganz großer mist. Hab mir da zweimal schnur gekauft. Nie wieder. Nur perrücken und kein stück abriebfest. Kann nur abraten davon.


----------



## steffen1 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hallo, brauche kurz eure Hilfe, kann mir jemand was zur Senshu Bloody Red in 0,14 mit 10,65 kg Tragkraft sagen?

vG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Hemingway ab Werk gemacht ????? #t



Welche denn, die haben viele Fabrikate ...

Nur eine Sorte ist wirklich superior gut. Als Großseilflechter haben die das anscheinend nicht so mit den Nähgarnfäden, die dicken Taue werden auch eher verdrillt.


----------



## wrdaniel (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich habe auf 2 Rollen die Hemmingway Dynasteel Typ14 in gelb. Verglichen mit Mono würde ich sie auf so 0.26-0.27mm schätzen. Mit einem Grinnerknoten am Wassereimer festgebunden hält sie 8kg+. Für den Preis finde ich sie gut. Schlechter empfinde ich die Spiderwire CodeRed, die normale PowerPro und auch die Hemmingway Professional. Mit diesen war ich nicht zufrieden.


----------



## acker (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Hemingway ab Werk gemacht ????? #t


Ich habe 3 verschiedene Stärken Dyneema bestellt und heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen. 
Sobald sie da sind melde ich mich gerne zurück , ein paar Tests mit der Zugwaage steht auch nichts im Wege. 
#h


----------



## Luki** (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Hi,

nach längerer Abstinenz muss ich diesen Thread hier mal kurz ausgraben.
Die Raubfischsaison steht wieder vor der Tür und nach ein paar Jahren ist mein Schnurvorrat ziemlich am Ende, benötige also Nachschub.
Hatte mir vor ca. 3 Jahren die Stroft zugelegt, war durchgehend top zufrieden damit..

- Ist es richtig dass sie mittlerweile immer noch zu den Besten Geflochtenen gehört? Oder gibt es mittlerweile was neues auf dem Markt?
- welchen Typ würdet ihr für vorwiegend Zander/Hecht empfehlen, Typ R4 (9kg) oder Typ R5 (11kg)?
- hat evlt. schon jemand nachgemessen welchen Durchmesser diese zwei Typen ca. haben?

Wäre über ein paar Tipps dankbar

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## nordbeck (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Ich Fisch auf Zander die R2 und auf Hecht Naturköder die r7. 
Zum Spinnen würde ich mich nach dem Ködergewicht richten und ne r3 bis r6 wählen. 

Zu den besten gehört die Schnur immer noch. Allerdings haben daiwa und Co aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Luki** (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Geflochtene?*

Alles klar danke für die schnelle Antwort

Denke ich werde mich dann für die R5 entscheiden da ich ab und zu auch an der Donau unterwegs bin wo auch Waller einsteigen können


----------

